# Out for a run today



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2016)

Finally, after my injury back in March, I'm getting back to doing some decent distances on my weekend 'long run'  The injury no longer troubles me, and in fact I'm doing better now than I have at any time since I was diagnosed - probably a lot to do with my 'Dry 2016' efforts, I'm around 25 pounds lighter and I have fewer days off! 

It was a particularly nice morning today, so pleased I didn't go out yesterday when we had torrential downpours, thunder and lightning!  It was cool and the Sun was just coming up when I set off, so good conditions for running. I have a route that I have run a few times that is quite demanding - the second and third miles are almost entirely uphill, so I was particularly pleased with the split times:

 
Obviously, there are downhills as well, in mile 4 and 7, but 5 and 6 involve quite a bit of climbing too, so pleased to see only one mile just over 10mins/mile  The run also happened to include my fastest 10k (6.21miles) since diagnosis, in 57'29" - a bit slower than Mo Farah, but not bad for someone pushing 58 with a chronic condition and whose femur once snapped during a marathon!  

BG was 5.7 before and 5.8 after! No extra carbs consumed!


----------



## Owen (Oct 2, 2016)

Going great their Alan, I used to love my Sunday runs.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2016)

Good for you Northy. You cant beat getting out in the fresh air


----------



## Owen (Oct 2, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Finally, after my injury back in March, I'm getting back to doing some decent distances on my weekend 'long run'  The injury no longer troubles me, and in fact I'm doing better now than I have at any time since I was diagnosed - probably a lot to do with my 'Dry 2016' efforts, I'm around 25 pounds lighter and I have fewer days off!
> 
> It was a particularly nice morning today, so pleased I didn't go out yesterday when we had torrential downpours, thunder and lightning!  It was cool and the Sun was just coming up when I set off, so good conditions for running. I have a route that I have run a few times that is quite demanding - the second and third miles are almost entirely uphill, so I was particularly pleased with the split times:
> 
> ...


What is the thing you used to monitor, I only ever had a watch


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2016)

Owen said:


> What is the thing you used to monitor, I only ever had a watch


It's a Garmin Forerunner 110 - a watch, but with GPS  Marvellous invention! A bit temperamental at times though, and I've never worked out why the 'Moving time' is different to the (elapsed) 'Time' - since I never actually stop moving!  Must be something to do with the satellites. I used to just use a pedometer and a stopwatch, and trying to work out distances from a map - usually overestimating how well I was doing and how far - with these modern gadgets there's no fooling yourself!


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 2, 2016)

That's really impressive. Running 10 miles and keeping BG levels so stable is an achievement too. Well done!


----------



## Owen (Oct 2, 2016)

I 





Northerner said:


> It's a Garmin Forerunner 110 - a watch, but with GPS  Marvellous invention! A bit temperamental at times though, and I've never worked out why the 'Moving time' is different to the (elapsed) 'Time' - since I never actually stop moving!  Must be something to do with the satellites. I used to just use a pedometer and a stopwatch, and trying to work out distances from a map - usually overestimating how well I was doing and how far - with these modern gadgets there's no fooling yourself!


Used to go and drive the route. Hoping that after some physio and something to stop the foot blisters, I will be able to get back out and put in some runs.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 2, 2016)

Owen said:


> I
> Used to go and drive the route. Hoping that after some physio and something to stop the foot blisters, I will be able to get back out and put in some runs.


I hope so Owen. I was devastated when my leg broke because I thought I would never be able to run again and I get so much out of it!  I couldn't have driven most of the routes I used to run - apart from not being able to drive, most of them were along the gritstone edges of the Peak District  Something I miss where I am now as there isn't much variety if I want to go for a longer run away from roads, that is easily accessible from my house.


----------



## Owen (Oct 2, 2016)

Northerner said:


> I hope so Owen. I was devastated when my leg broke because I thought I would never be able to run again and I get so much out of it!  I couldn't have driven most of the routes I used to run - apart from not being able to drive, most of them were along the gritstone edges of the Peak District  Something I miss where I am now as there isn't much variety if I want to go for a longer run away from roads, that is easily accessible from my house.


There are some really good off road runs where I am now. Never broke any leg bones, but I have torn both hamstrings, not at the same time. The only off road running I used to do involved carrying a lot of kit.


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2016)

Northerner said:


> It's a Garmin Forerunner 110 - a watch, but with GPS  Marvellous invention! A bit temperamental at times though, and I've never worked out why the 'Moving time' is different to the (elapsed) 'Time' - since I never actually stop moving!  Must be something to do with the satellites. I used to just use a pedometer and a stopwatch, and trying to work out distances from a map - usually overestimating how well I was doing and how far - with these modern gadgets there's no fooling yourself!


I like Garmin stuff too. One on m/bike handlebars one in van & car. Very accurate & got me out of a few dead ends.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2016)

Shorter run this morning, and had to set out in the dark! Dislike running in the dark, it affects your propriaception (knowing where your feet are landing) and you have to concentrate harder - plus there's not much to see!  I did spot the black shadows of two huge direwolves (started reading GOT! ) as I entered the park  Thankfully, I recognise them and know them to be very well behaved 

Had my snazzy running shoes on, which I seem to run faster in, and was impressed to run my fastest 5 miles since diagnosis, at just a shade over 9 mins/mile!


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2016)

Good times continue with my fastest 10 miles of the past 10 years  It was cool, almost mild this morning, so surprised to see so many other runners in full winter gear - one was even wearing a woolly hat, for goodness sake!  Southern Jessies!   I was steaming after the first 3 miles in shorts and tshirt!   Pleased to see that I managed to get every mile under 10 mins, including the steep uphill ones (Elevation gains and losses are in metres) 



BG before 6.1 and 4.6 after, so had a jelly baby, for medicinal purposes


----------



## Owen (Oct 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Good times continue with my fastest 10 miles of the past 10 years  It was cool, almost mild this morning, so surprised to see so many other runners in full winter gear - one was even wearing a woolly hat, for goodness sake!  Southern Jessies!   I was steaming after the first 3 miles in shorts and tshirt!   Pleased to see that I managed to get every mile under 10 mins, including the steep uphill ones
> 
> View attachment 2055
> 
> BG before 6.1 and 4.6 after, so had a jelly baby, for medicinal purposes


Pop in an extra mile for me on your next one. Hopefully I am going to agree a plan with the physio on Tuesday. Don't think I'll ever see my old sub. 6 minutes per mile again though


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2016)

Owen said:


> Pop in an extra mile for me on your next one. Hopefully I am going to agree a plan with the physio on Tuesday. Don't think I'll ever see my old sub. 6 minutes per mile again though


Whatever you can manage I'm sure you will enjoy @Owen - I hope the physio can get you back and running again  I don't think I ever saw 6 min/miles, I was more around 7:30 min/miles at my 'peak'. Happy enough with what I am doing now, although it would be nice to get below 9 mins/mile more regularly  Apparently the record for someone my age for 10 miles is around 52 mins - what????   No way, José!


----------



## Owen (Oct 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Whatever you can manage I'm sure you will enjoy @Owen - I hope the physio can get you back and running again  I don't think I ever saw 6 min/miles, I was more around 7:30 min/miles at my 'peak'. Happy enough with what I am doing now, although it would be nice to get below 9 mins/mile more regularly  Apparently the record for someone my age for 10 miles is around 52 mins - what????   No way, José!


I would be lucky to knock out 12's at the moment. So I'm pretty impressed with your sub. 10's. 6's weren't an option as they were the max allowed. But we were training full time, so that makes a difference.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2016)

Owen said:


> I would be lucky to knock out 12's at the moment. So I'm pretty impressed with your sub. 10's. 6's weren't an option as they were the max allowed. But we were training full time, so that makes a difference.


Actually, I've just had a look at my PB list, and I see that, at some time, I ran 6:01 for my fastest mile!  I'm guessing it was all downhill!



That half marathon was Southampton last year - hoping to smash it in 2017! 

The big difference these days is the mileage - I used to run around 50-60 miles a week, and 6 days, one rest day. Now I have to have one or maybe two rest days in between runs to avoid injury.


----------



## Owen (Oct 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Actually, I've just had a look at my PB list, and I see that, at some time, I ran 6:01 for my fastest mile!  I'm guessing it was all downhill!
> 
> View attachment 2056
> 
> ...


They are more than commendable. I used to do a lot of interval training and hill work to build the speed, ironically, long slow stress free, no timers just go in one direction for an hour then go home. They were the ones that gave me the biggest improvement.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 8, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Good times continue with my fastest 10 miles of the past 10 years  It was cool, almost mild this morning, so surprised to see so many other runners in full winter gear - one was even wearing a woolly hat, for goodness sake!  Southern Jessies!   I was steaming after the first 3 miles in shorts and tshirt!   Pleased to see that I managed to get every mile under 10 mins, including the steep uphill ones (Elevation gains and losses are in metres)
> 
> View attachment 2055
> 
> BG before 6.1 and 4.6 after, so had a jelly baby, for medicinal purposes



Fairly even pace over the 10 miles.  It's interesting though for miles 4 and 7 where you are going downhill the difference in time compared to the average.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 11, 2016)

Matt Cycle said:


> Fairly even pace over the 10 miles.  It's interesting though for miles 4 and 7 where you are going downhill the difference in time compared to the average.


Certainly quicker! Although it's still hard work running downhill as you are getting greater impact and have to put the brakes on a bit  I've always preferred hilly courses to flat ones - probably due to the fact that I lived in Sheffield when I started running! 

Out for another 5 miles this morning. Decidedly chilly, and the stars were still out when I set off. Pleased again with the pace/time and my legs actually didn't get as tired as when I ran a similar time last week for the same course 

 
Last couple of miles faster than the first two!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 11, 2016)

Northerner said:


> ... I did spot the black shadows of two huge direwolves (started reading GOT! ) as I entered the park  Thankfully, I recognise them and know them to be very well behaved
> View attachment 2034


When I was out on Sunday morning I cycled past a bunch of ghouls who'd just left a Goth Club all-nighter.  Now they were scarey!
Brilliant stats by the way.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2016)

Saved myself £41 this morning and ran my own 'Great South Run' around Southampton instead of Portsmouth  A lot hillier than Pompey, but actually my best time for 10 miles in 10 years (10 mile time was 1:33:32)  BG before, 5.7/BG after 4.4, so pleased with that, no supplementary carbs required 

I was particularly pleased to do the first 3 miles in 28:35, given that miles 2 and 3 are almost entirely uphill


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 23, 2016)

Good figures Northy, well done  The bus wont get away from you


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 23, 2016)

That's brilliant Northerner! 
A great achievement. You must be getting younger and fitter!


----------



## Marsbartoastie (Oct 23, 2016)

Impressive stats N.

Now what are you going to spend that £41 on?  As you seem to be winding back the years I suggest a pair of nice 70s retro satin running shorts?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 23, 2016)

Marsbartoastie said:


> Impressive states N.
> 
> Now what are you going to spend that £41 on?  As you seem to be winding back the years I suggest a pair of nice 70s retro satin running shorts?


What, and have even more ladies chasing me? Why do you think I run so fast?


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2016)

A bit of a shorter run this morning, as I am wearing in a new pair of running shoes  Pleased with the pace - 7 miles in (just!) under 64 minutes ain't bad!  Today also marks 301 days since I quit the booze, and that has certainly helped - lighter, stronger, fitter! Interestingly, my heart was thumping so much at the end that I could even hear my heart murmur, don't think I've noticed that before, only way I recognised it was from the ultrasound I had in hospital when diagnosed (they told me it wasn't a problem, so doesn't worry me ) BG before: 5.8 After: 3.6, so had a jelly baby and a Belvita biscuit


----------



## Lindarose (Oct 30, 2016)

Well done on a great performance! 
You're certainly getting much fitter.


----------



## Northerner (Oct 30, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Well done on a great performance!
> You're certainly getting much fitter.


Thanks @Lindarose  Actually, according to my Garmin software the last time I ran this exact course was in May 2008...a month before I was diagnosed  Back then it took me 10 minutes longer!  Feel so much better today, now that I know what's going on and can manage it


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2016)

First really cold day for a run this morning, brr!  Fingers were like blocks of ice when I got back, despite wearing gloves - took me 5 minutes to unlace my shoes as fingers were totally numb!  I must be getting stronger because I felt this was quite a leisurely pace, but it turned out to match my fastest over the distance for quite some time  I don't bother taking BG readings before and after for shorter runs like this, but would be very intrigued to see a Libre graph  However, I have spent this month's potential Libre money on this little beauty:

 

Only ordered it from amazon yesterday, with free delivery and it came at 9:30 this morning!  Faster than first class Royal Mail, as my postie doesn't arrive until late afternoon! 

Today's timings:


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 3, 2016)

Well done on doing so well Northerner.  Hope your pinkies back to normal now. Must get my gloves out !


----------



## Northerner (Nov 3, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Well done on doing so well Northerner.  Hope your pinkies back to normal now. Must get my gloves out !


It was really painful as the heat got back into them  Gives you the tiniest inkling of what neuropathy might feel like  The rest of me was boiling hot!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 6, 2016)

Very chilly run this morning!  Did a 10 mile circuit of Southampton, which included some very steep hills - steeper than my usual route, so this wasn't my fastest 10 miles, but it beat my previous time for this route by 8 minutes!  BG was 5.4 before, but suddenly felt like I'd hit a wall at 9 miles, so paused and ate a gel. Forgot to test when I got back, but about half an hour later I was 4.7, so it looks like a good move having that gel


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 6, 2016)

Well done on braving the cold to run!  I'm relying on a busy shift at work this afternoon/evening for my exercise today


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2016)

Seems like it can be a good thing to miss out a week's running due to a bad cold - ran my fastest 5 miler this morning in probably 15 years, pace has increased by 2 minutes/mile since March  Fitter, lighter, stronger 

March 7th 2016:
 

November 27th 2016


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 27, 2016)

Well done on excellent speeds Northerner. The decrease of 2 minutes on every mile is quite something. Did you feel ok after? 
We will see you running in the olympics at this rate!


----------



## Amigo (Nov 27, 2016)

Very impressive northerner. If I attempted to run that distance I'd need @Owen following behind in an ambulance!


----------



## Northerner (Nov 27, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Well done on excellent speeds Northerner. The decrease of 2 minutes on every mile is quite something. Did you feel ok after?
> We will see you running in the olympics at this rate!


Veterans Olympics maybe!   It's about 59% of the world record time for someone my age and gender, according to the Age Grade Calculator so I'm happy enough with that, quite nippy  I was puffing a bit at the very end, but recovered well  If I could sustain it over a further 8 miles it would be a !:53 half marathon - not very likely at the moment, but who knows when the Southampton Half comes around next April?


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 27, 2016)

Very good Northy. Sounds good numbers to me


----------



## Northerner (Dec 4, 2016)

Pleasant enough morning for my run, although just above freezing so very cold at the start  Pretty good overall, and the 7.4 miles included a personal best for 10k (6.2 miles) in 56'31"  If only I could maintain this pace for an extra 5-6 miles, I would _just_ break 2 hours for the Southampton Half!  Still improving though, so you never know!

BG was 7.0 before and fell to 4.0 on return, might reduce novorapid for next run over 5 miles.


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 4, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Pleasant enough morning for my run, although just above freezing so very cold at the start  Pretty good overall, and the 7.4 miles included a personal best for 10k (6.2 miles) in 56'31"  If only I could maintain this pace for an extra 5-6 miles, I would _just_ break 2 hours for the Southampton Half!  Still improving though, so you never know!
> 
> BG was 7.0 before and fell to 4.0 on return, might reduce novorapid for next run over 5 miles.
> 
> View attachment 2388



Good work.  Yes, it was a bit of a cool one today.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 4, 2016)

Good numbers again ! Just shows that sitting down to long is no good.  Well done Northy


----------



## Northerner (Dec 11, 2016)

Nice little 10 mile trot around Southampton this fine and frosty morning  Took a gel along with me, but couldn't be bothered to get it out and eat it  However, started on a 6.4 and was 6.3 on return, so obviously didn't need it!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2016)

Cool, calm and cloudy this morning - good weather for a run!  Went on a different route and just did 10k (6.2 miles), but actually ran a PB which surprised me as the first mile was up some pretty big, and very steep hills


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 18, 2016)

Well done Northerner. You seem to get faster every time!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 18, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Well done Northerner. You seem to get faster every time!


I've been improving all year, but the improvements are now becoming more modest, so I'm trying to tell myself not to be disappointed if some days I'm a bit slower!


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2016)

A long time ago I used to shout "faster faster illy ily aster" . Not so much now !  Slow & steady wins


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 18, 2016)

Good results Alan.  Just getting out is the main thing, as you say, even modest improvements are a bonus.


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 19, 2016)

I'm feeling so bad currently not having been to the gym for 5 days, due to chest infection and now a broken rib (unrelated). It hurts even to breathe. It's hard to tell if my weight really has increased by 2kg or it's just inflammation. Also fasting BG is up from usual 5 to 5.6. Again not sure if it's infection or lack of exercise. I might try having a walk tomorrow. I normally do a 5k (500kcal) every day or equivalent on the cross trainer and get up to 800-1000kcal at the weekend.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 19, 2016)

ChrisSamsDad said:


> I'm feeling so bad currently not having been to the gym for 5 days, due to chest infection and now a broken rib (unrelated). It hurts even to breathe. It's hard to tell if my weight really has increased by 2kg or it's just inflammation. Also fasting BG is up from usual 5 to 5.6. Again not sure if it's infection or lack of exercise. I might try having a walk tomorrow. I normally do a 5k (500kcal) every day or equivalent on the cross trainer and get up to 800-1000kcal at the weekend.


Broken ribs are horrible  Hope you feel better soon Chris, very frustrating I know!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Cold, dark and very foggy this morning - could hardly see a hand in front of my face, despite head torch, and nearly flew off the path into the river when a sharp turn came upon me before I was quite expecting it! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Surprisingly swift, given how disorientating it was at times - very consistent pacing over the middle 3 miles, and every mile under 9'00"/mile 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Now to start planning how I'm going to spend my extra 3 seconds today...


----------



## New-journey (Dec 22, 2016)

Brilliant results and very inspiring. I am now planning to go for a brisk walk first thing every morning and will start in January!


----------



## Lindarose (Dec 22, 2016)

Well done again Northerner.  It's so cold today you did well braving it!


----------



## Northerner (Dec 22, 2016)

Lindarose said:


> Well done again Northerner.  It's so cold today you did well braving it!


Actually, I decided it was t-shirt and shorts weather and was quite toasty once I got started!  2.2C according to my thermometer


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 22, 2016)

Good stuff Northy !


----------



## Northerner (Dec 25, 2016)

Well, I think I deserve some Christmas Day treats, having just run a world's best time (for me, on this route) for 10k in 55'14" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very mild, more like early March than late December, with a light breeze - none of this 'gales and storms' nonsense the weatherman was going on about 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Hope everyone has a lovely day today!


----------



## Ditto (Dec 25, 2016)

My new years resolution...well, one of them...is to walk two miles everyday, rain or shine. Have to get moving. Can't run but could walk...


----------



## Northerner (Dec 25, 2016)

Ditto said:


> My new years resolution...well, one of them...is to walk two miles everyday, rain or shine. Have to get moving. Can't run but could walk...


Good for you @Ditto! You'll enjoy it! Do you have some nice places near where you live to go for a walk? I'm lucky to live near a park and the river


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 25, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Well, I think I deserve some Christmas Day treats, having just run a world's best time (for me, on this route) for 10k in 55'14"
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good results Alan.  Was sunny and mild here too this morning.  Wet and wild now and turning cooler over the next few days.


----------



## Ditto (Dec 26, 2016)

Northerner said:


> Good for you @Ditto! You'll enjoy it! Do you have some nice places near where you live to go for a walk? I'm lucky to live near a park and the river


Well, the Pennine Way's at the back there but I never think to walk that way! I just go round the block.


----------



## Northerner (Dec 27, 2016)

Well, from 10C on Sunday to -4C this morning! Brrr!!!!  Took advantage of the fact that today was much like a Sunday - largely traffic-fume free at 7:30 am to do a swift 5 miles in daylight  Actually, very swift for me - my fastest 5 miles of the year (so far? ) At this rate, my goal of breaking 2 hours for the Southampton Half in April is looking almost possible. Obviously, the further you run, the slower you tend to be, but a two-hour half is around 9 minutes a mile so there is a chance! 



For comparison, I was 10 minutes slower over this route in March:


----------



## Northerner (Dec 29, 2016)

Another very frosty morning this morning  Could hardly operate the buttons on my Garmin when I got back, fingers had lost all feeling!  Still, good to get out, feeling fit and healthy, and it certainly wakes me up for the day  Probably my last run this year, as my next will be Sunday, allowing for a couple of days recovery time (need it at my age )


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 29, 2016)

Jack frost is still out up here. Well done


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2017)

Start as you mean to go on!  Very mild and dry this morning - tshirt and shorts weather on 1st January!  Felt a little sluggish, but on looking back I see that I have actually improved my time for this exact same route since October, so perhaps my expectations are too high after running a lot of faster, shorter runs lately  9.23 miles chalked up for 2017  Last year's total was 383 miles, but considering I didn't really get going until mid-July because of injury and the lean months of winter, not a bad total and approximately equivalent to running from Southampton to Glasgow


----------



## Matt Cycle (Jan 1, 2017)

Well done Alan!  Great effort.   You're lucky with the weather as we've got heavy rain.  Turning colder from tomorrow though with freezing temperatures.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 1, 2017)

Matt Cycle said:


> Well done Alan!  Great effort.   You're lucky with the weather as we've got heavy rain.  Turning colder from tomorrow though with freezing temperatures.


Rain started as I was in the last mile  I prefer mild and wet to cold and slippery!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 1, 2017)

Superb Northy !  Southampton to Glasgow. I like stats like that !


----------



## Northerner (Jan 3, 2017)

Felt a bit reluctant to throw off the duvet this morning - very cold and frosty  Plus, very dark at 6:30 am, but nice to see the stars out  As ever, I was really glad I made the effort by the time I got back, it certainly wakes you up for the day!


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 3, 2017)

Well done again Northerner. Not only for running but also for braving the cold so early in the morning!


----------

